# Why Perfectly Healthy People Are Using Diabetes Monitors



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2017)

For about a month, Tabb Firchau, an entrepreneur living in Seattle, has been wearing a continuous glucose monitor (CGM), a federally approved medical device that tracks blood sugar levels for people with diabetes. The CGM patch has a small needle that probes the inside of his arm, and a sensor that tracks changes to his blood sugar in real-time. The data is then sent to his smartphone.

Firchau bought his CGM off eBay for about $300. “I track almost everything, from sleep to exercise,” says Firchau. “I’ve been trying to learn why some days I feel fantastic, and other days I don’t. I had a cinnamon roll recently and my blood glucose doubled in 60 minutes. The monitor helps you understand the costs of the decisions you are making.”

He couldn’t get one from his doctor, because Firchau doesn’t actually have diabetes. Rather, he’s part of a small but growing group of people who are wearing CGMs to track—and then hack—what goes on in their own bodies. And if enterprising startups like Sano Intelligence, which Gizmodo wrote about in February, are successful, a CGM marketed to the general public may not that be far off.

http://time.com/4703099/continuous-glucose-monitor-blood-sugar-diabetes/

It would be interesting if a CGM for the general public would significantly lower costs and make them more financially viable for those who actually need them. I'd suspect though that only a small market would be created, and the people wouldn't need to use them for long.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 17, 2017)

Northerner said:


> He couldn’t get one from his doctor, because Firchau doesn’t actually have diabetes.



I can't get one from my doctor and I have got diabetes.  The photo at the top of the article is a Libre but without the branding and showing the average glucose bar chart with no titles.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2017)

The article says they are buying off eBay.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

I've got one and I've just bought 10 more sensors all at once to save  money on postage. Actually, that's a lie, it's because I can't be bothered keep ordering. That particular bit of idleness costs about £487, without the VAT. 

Few people can do that without blinking. I have no doubt that this is a beneficial technology and could well reduce diabetic complications, but nobody in government or the civil service seems capable of making even the simplest cost benefit analysis and allow this on prescription to those with enough nous to use it - and unfortunately, you do need some. That's a problem never discussed. Some people won't benefit because they are too stupid. Mind you, that bedevils all diabetes treatments and advice.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 18, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I've got one and I've just bought 10 more sensors all at once to save  money on postage. Actually, that's a lie, it's because I can't be bothered keep ordering. That particular bit of idleness costs about £487, without the VAT.



I thought non-diabetics might start using the Libre, cos of the Garmin, Fitbit, etc explosion.

As an aside to the thread: I ordered 10 sensors in Feb and the use by date was June 30th which forces me to use the sensors back to back until they run out. I rang Abbott and the guy repeated twice that I had time to use them all before the use by date. I pointed out that the sensors are expensive and it's my choice as a consumer to use them as regularly/irregularly as my financial situation allows. As a "good will gesture" his manager has agreed to refund me the cost of 3 sensors. I won't be ordering 10 again!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes, Bloden, I found the same thing, but then I can afford to be a continuous user. Exemplifies my point that it's grossly unfair that it's not prescribable.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 21, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Yes, Bloden, I found the same thing, but then I can afford to be a continuous user. Exemplifies my point that it's grossly unfair that it's not prescribable.


Call me cynical, but I wondered how long it would take them to start acting all big pharma!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 21, 2017)

Nah, we should wait until the tricorder becomes a reality. I'd be quite happy to purchase one of those.

Andy (he's dead, Jim) HB


----------



## grovesy (Mar 21, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Call me cynical, but I wondered how long it would take them to start acting all big pharma!


Abbott are big Pharma they are a drug company as well.


----------

